# Old school amp which way to set them up?



## deejuic (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi all, I'm putting together an old school amp system with some amps that have been in a closet for a long time.

1 Soundstream Reference 200 100x2 @4ohm and 200x1 at 2ohm bridged

1 Soundstream Lil Wonder 50x2 @4ohm est and 150x1 at 4 ohm bridged and I guess 300ishx1 at 2ohm?

I've seen the videos doing dyno tests on both amps. I was thinking to have the lil wonder run my 2ohm sub and use the reference 200 run my front stage.

I'm wondering if that's the best configuration out of I should switch and use the reference 200 for the sub and use the lil wonder for the front stage. Both are class ab I believe.

I'm looking for SQ not SPL. Focal flax separates front stage with a Kicker 10" 2ohm sub w a pioneer headunit with built in DSP. That's it.

What do you think? How would you use the amps?


----------



## deejuic (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi all, I'm putting together an old school amp system with some amps that have been in a closet for a long time.

1 Soundstream Reference 200 100x2 @4ohm and 200x1 at 2ohm bridged

1 Soundstream Lil Wonder 50x2 @4ohm est and 150x1 at 4 ohm bridged and I guess 300ishx1 at 2ohm?

I've seen the videos doing dyno tests on both amps. I was thinking to have the lil wonder run my 2ohm sub and use the reference 200 run my front stage.

I'm wondering if that's the best configuration out of I should switch and use the reference 200 for the sub and use the lil wonder for the front stage. Both are class ab I believe.

I'm looking for SQ not SPL. Focal flax separates front stage with a Kicker 10" 2ohm sub w a pioneer headunit with built in DSP. That's it.

What do you think? How would you use the amps?


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I don’t think you can run the lil wonder 2 Ohm bridged. So with those 2 amps you’ll have to use the Reference 200 bridged at high power on your 2 Ohm sub. That should give you around 200 watts on it. Then run the Lil Wonder stereo at 50 watts x 2 @ 4 Ohms.


----------



## Nemesis87 (6 mo ago)

deejuic said:


> Hi all, I'm putting together an old school amp system with some amps that have been in a closet for a long time.
> 
> 1 Soundstream Reference 200 100x2 @4ohm and 200x1 at 2ohm bridged
> 
> ...


For the Reference 200, did you mean 100 x 2 @ 1 ohm? I think that amp was rated at 25 x 2 @ 4 ohms in high power mode and would be more inline with getting 200 x 1 @ 2 ohms.

The lil wonder seems like it should give you more power but who knows with specs like these:








What happens if you run the lil wonder bridged at 2 ohms? Did they have protection circuits back then or will it just get hot or fry something? 50 x 2 on the front with 200 on the sub sounds like a good balance.


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

LOL at “Foghorn to a dead monkey”! 😂


----------



## deejuic (Aug 23, 2021)

I'll check. 8 also just found another ref 200. Should I just skip the Iil wonder and use 2 ref 200s?


----------



## deejuic (Aug 23, 2021)

Lil wonder is running just fine bridged 2 ohm. No issues. Hits hard but wondering if it's optimal vs. mixing things up with the ref 200s


----------

